# Respirators



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm looking to invest in a respirator for an upcoming rewire of a 1970 home. Not sure if I will be the one in the attic, but, want to be prepared. 
I see some by 3M that are for for painting and some for drywall. I want one with a single or double cartridge. What do you guys use out there? Just looking for some insight and expertise.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

Double cartridge for sure, HEPA preferably, and I recommend them ever since I worked in a crawl space without one and saw what happened when I blew my nose. The painting ones do work you don't need, namely absorbing organic vapors.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I use double cartridge...works fine.

MSA Safety Works 817663 Multi-Purpose Respirator


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.gemplers.com/product/G10857/Comfort-Fit-N95-Respirator-each

Thats what I use.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're working near asbestos get one that's a P100 rated filter


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

FYI, OSHA now requires a written safety program for respirator use. Also you need to be fit tested and supposed to have a physical prior to use.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Great feedback all around. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a half face and a full face, dual cartridge 3M respirators. Go with the P100 filters with the activated charcoal for nuisance vapours. It's amazing what smells those absorb.

Drink water while you're wearing them! You will sweat. It's not always pretty...wash them regularly.


----------

